# Utilisation tuner tv avec Apple TV



## fick (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Je me demandais si quelqu'un a déjà branché un tuner TV type Elgato sur une Apple TV hackée ?
ça pourrait être très intéressant, non ?


----------



## fpoil (16 Février 2010)

http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/EyeTV

tu peux toujours essayer ... sachant :

1) vu le proc de l'apple tv on oublie les flux Tv HD
2) va mieux une clé elgato avec son décodeur hardware genre 250 plus


----------



## fick (16 Février 2010)

merci de cette piste !

ceci dit j'ai l'impression que ça implique encore du bidouillage (ancienne version du soft EyeTV par ex)

peut être que aTV flash a prévu ça dans sa roadmap ?


----------



## fpoil (16 Février 2010)

Tu sais atvflash ne fait que compiler les diverses initiatives prises ça et là et les rendre facilement disponible ... basta


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Dans Vous et Votre mac de Janvier 2010 n° 52 , il y a un article sur ce sujet.


----------



## Dad(oo) (25 Février 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Dans Vous et Votre mac de Janvier 2010 n° 52 , il y a un article sur ce sujet.



voir aussi sur le forum...la suite...
*http://forum.vvmac.com/forum/index.php?topic=1312.0*


----------

